# Brute Using OIL



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

How Much Oil Do you Go Thru in a 7-8 Hour Ride? I was Full when we Left, got back and Was down about a Qt. now I have a Rod knocking Again.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Have never went through that much oil. Either the bike was burning it or you blew a seal. I generally carry a spare quart in our crash kit (tool box) in the SXS





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah that seems a little excessive.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I go through one X on the stick in 700 miles except when I am above 9000 feet and forget to lean it down with my TPI airbox vents. Then it will use some.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

No Oil outside the Motor, so it went thru the motor. Would Think i would Have Fogged the place out with that much going thru, but never saw a Puff of Blue Smoke. Wife was Behind me the Whole time, she Says no Blue Smoke.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute574 said:


> No Oil outside the Motor, so it went thru the motor. Would Think i would Have Fogged the place out with that much going thru, but never saw a Puff of Blue Smoke. Wife was Behind me the Whole time, she Says no Blue Smoke.


When I run synthetics I can go through all of it in an 80-mile ride and never see any sign of smoke..I guess it burns it that well. When I use conventional oil, it doesn't use any...wierd. My front cylinder has some micro scratches on it from when my K&N had a bad seal. I think that's it because that's the plug that gets dark.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Running Shell Rot 10W-30 Oil, Guess i will See what happen When it Comes Apart this Week


----------

